# Empfehlung Mobiles GPS



## franco04 (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte für meinen nächsten Norwegentrip ein mobiles GPS Gerät anschaffen.
Stelle mir das so vor, dass man in das Gerät eine entsprechende digitale Seekarte "einlesen" kann.

Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung für mich? ( auch gebrauchte Geräte )

Frank


----------



## Angelwebshop (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi Frank,


ich denke das Magelan Meridian Marine wäre genau das was Du suchst.  Dafür gibt es digitale Seekarten zum Beisiel für ganz Europa für ca, 270 Euronen. 

Infos dazu gibt es 
hier


----------



## Kunze (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo franco04!







 on Board!

Noch mehr Infos zum Gerät. #h


----------



## franco04 (6. Oktober 2003)

...in das Magelan Meridian Marine  kann man aber auch - wenn man mal gerade nicht auf dem Wasser sein sollte - normale Strassenkarten "einspeisen", oder?

Franco04


----------



## Lengjäger (7. Oktober 2003)

Im Magelan Meridian Marine funktionieren auch die Strassenkarten bzw. topografischen Karten.


----------



## Robert (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi Frank,

Das Meridian kann ich Dir auch empfehlen (hab´s selber und bin rundum zufrieden damit)
Solltest Du Dich aber dazu durchringen, die (empfehlenswerte) Blue Nav Seekarten-CD zuzulegen, solltest Du aus Kostengründen das Meridian Gold nehmen.
Der einzige Unterschied ausser der Farbe ist die bereits werksseitig auf das GPS aufgespielte Basiskarte.
Auf dem Marine ist eben eine Basis-Seekarte drauf, auf dem Gold eine Straßenkarte. Da Seekarten eben deutlich teuerer sind als Straßenkarten, ist auch das GPS dann ne Ecke teuerer.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## franco04 (8. Oktober 2003)

..wo gibt`s denn die besten Preise für ein Meridian Gold?

Hat jemand `nen Tip ausser ebay?


----------



## Jirko (8. Oktober 2003)

hallo franco,

hier, hier oder hier. unter € 430,-- wird schwer was zu finden sein #h


----------



## Kunze (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Franco!

Gestern erhielt ich das Sonderprospekt Weihnachten 2003 von a.w.niemeyer.

Magellan Meridian Marine 449,-€ Best.Nr. W 410707, sonst weit über 500,-€.  #h


----------



## franco04 (8. Oktober 2003)

...weitere Frage:

Secure Digital Memori Card ( SD Speicherkarte ) habe ich zufällig auch in meiner Digi cam, kann ich diese Karte auch benutzen?

( jetzt schreibt mir nicht " dann kannst Du nicht mehr fotografieren" ))


----------



## Chris7 (9. Oktober 2003)

Hi Franco,

Du kannst die SD-Card aus Deiner Digi-Cam benutzen. Würde ich Dir aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen, weil Du bei einer erneuten Verwendung in der Kamera die See- bzw. Straßen-Karten wieder löschen mußt. Wenn Dir der Aufwand nicht zu viel ist, dann kannst Du es machen. Ne gute 128 MB SD-Card bekommst du im Moment schon für unter 40 EUR (Lexar oder Panasonic => nach Möglichkeit keine von Sandisc, die sind nämlich nicht sonderlich gut!).

Ich kann Dir übrigens auch den Shop von www.busse-yachtshop empfehlen. Die sind sehr günstig und die Beratung am Telefon ist auch vom Feinsten!


----------

